# Grilled Shrimp Scampi over Linguini



## Raine (Mar 20, 2005)

Grilled Shrimp Scampi over Linguini


Ingredients:
1 pound  Shrimp
bamboo skewers
1 (9 ounce) carton fresh linguini
3 tablespoons Butter
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
Marinade:
1/4 cup dry white wine
3 tablespoons Olive Oil
3 tablespoons fresh-squeezed lemon juice
2 tablespoons minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon EACH salt, black pepper & red pepper flakes

Directions:
1. Soak bamboo skewers in water. Peel and devein shrimp; leave tails on, if desired. Combine marinade ingredients in a 1-gallon sealable plastic bag. Add shrimp and turn bag to coat; set aside 20 to 30 minutes to marinate.
2. Heat charcoal 25 minutes until covered with a light layer of gray ash or heat gas grill on High 10 minutes with lid closed. Clean and oil grill grate well to prevent shrimp from sticking.
3. Bring 3 quarts water to a boil in a 4-quart pot over High heat; cook pasta about 2 minutes. Drain well.
4. Meanwhile, thread shrimp onto skewers in a “horseshoe” fashion; pour marinade from shrimp into a large skillet and bring to a boil over Medium heat; reduce heat to Medium-Low and simmer 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in butter and parsley. Add cooked pasta and turn in sauce to coat. Set aside and cover to keep warm.
5. Grill shrimp 4 inches above Medium-High heat (425 degrees F grill surface temperature). Cook 2 to 2 1/2 minutes per side until opaque (white) in center. Do not overcook. Serve shrimp over pasta.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 20, 2005)

Cut and pasted and can't wait to try!


----------



## LeeAnn (Mar 21, 2005)

This looks delicious!  And my 8 yr. old daughters favorite food right now is shrimp, she will love this!  Now I just need to figure out the grill and we are on our way.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jun 10, 2005)

OMG..this is SOOOOO GOOD!!  i highly reccomend!!  Kudos Rainee!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 10, 2005)

This sounds perfect for the dinner I'm making for the in-laws Saturday night... should I double the shrimp for five people??


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 18, 2006)

I love shrimp scampi and this recipe looks healthier than other versions that I have seen.  I really like the use of the red pepper flakes in this recipe.  Nothing like a little red pepper for some zip to a recipe.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 18, 2006)

I want some..


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 18, 2006)

We are gonna LOVE this.Can't wait to make it. Thanks.


----------

